# Photographing beavers



## LK_Nature_Photography (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi everybody! I wasn´t in nature since we bought a flat and all my free time goes to renovation. I had a little time and I looked back what did I record in April. I was 5 days at the same spot from 18-20:30h to get a decent shot of a beaver. They come out always around 20h. So, here are the shots and a little video:




Eurasian beaver by Kiss Leon, on Flickr




Eurasian beaver by Kiss Leon, on Flickr




Eurasian beaver by Kiss Leon, on Flickr




Eurasian beaver by Kiss Leon, on Flickr




Eurasian beaver by Kiss Leon, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice Beavers.........


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 13, 2019)

There was a beaver pond close to my mom and the colony was there for years. It was very, very cool to watch them. The big male would always come out first and cruise around the pond, occasionally slapping the water with his tail at me. 

The only pictures I have are from my old film Ricoh...


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 13, 2019)

Cool! Something I'll never see in my neck of the woods.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 13, 2019)

We have a beaver pond about 2 miles from the house. I've tried many times, capture a shot, but they remain elusive creatures.


----------



## Winona (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice photos and always enjoy your videos. We feel the same way about trash. We always bring a garbage bag when we go for a walk and pick up trash.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2019)

I live in Oregon, the "beaver state". Oregon State University's mascot is the beaver. Our state animal is the beaver.


----------



## Raw photographer (Jun 13, 2019)

Very very nice.


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 14, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> We have a beaver pond about 2 miles from the house. I've tried many times, capture a shot, but they remain elusive creatures.



I had great luck going down to the pond before dusk and simply sitting still. 
One time I was so quiet the big, honking male started to climb out of he pond only a couple of feet from me. Yes, we scared the crap out of each other! 

Are there any trees near the lodge that you can sit and hide behind?


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 14, 2019)

@RVT1K there are but it's a swampy area with multiple ponds, fed by a fairly large spring, and a small creek. The road along one side is on high ground and actually gives a good vantage point.


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 14, 2019)

The pond by my mom was quite well defined and had nice solid banks so it made things easy for me. 

But I would reiterate getting to your spot early. As I remember it, the big male always came out first and cruised around, I suspect looking for danger before giving the rest of the clan the all-clear.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 14, 2019)

Very nice pics and video! I have to go into the swamps to find any beaver in this state and I'm not going cause there's things in there!


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Jun 17, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> There was a beaver pond close to my mom and the colony was there for years. It was very, very cool to watch them. The big male would always come out first and cruise around the pond, occasionally slapping the water with his tail at me.
> 
> The only pictures I have are from my old film Ricoh...


That tail slap always scares me! They sniff around, and when they come out then they freeze a second two to listen if there is something in the near. They are just adorable!



smoke665 said:


> We have a beaver pond about 2 miles from the house. I've tried many times, capture a shot, but they remain elusive creatures.


Don´t stop trying, sooner or later they will come out earlier and then you'll go home as a happy wildlife photographer! Persistence dies last 



Winona said:


> Nice photos and always enjoy your videos. We feel the same way about trash. We always bring a garbage bag when we go for a walk and pick up trash.


Thanks for watching! I have to clean that area next time I go there, If I won't do it, nobody will...



Derrel said:


> I live in Oregon, the "beaver state". Oregon State University's mascot is the beaver. Our state animal is the beaver.


That is a very nice thing, a state to like their fluffy, valuable animal. With such thinking, they are teaching children to care more about their nature and wild animals in it. I looked on google where exactly is Oregon and I saw some beautiful landscapes, it looks like a very nice state, some places were a real haven for beavers. There is a football team beavers, basketball team beavers... cool. Go beavers GO! 



K9Kirk said:


> Very nice pics and video! I have to go into the swamps to find any beaver in this state and I'm not going cause there's things in there!


Mmmmm... things... Sounds interesting! If not beavers any moving things are good. Swampy areas can be full of surprises, just watch out for the alligators!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 17, 2019)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > There was a beaver pond close to my mom and the colony was there for years. It was very, very cool to watch them. The big male would always come out first and cruise around the pond, occasionally slapping the water with his tail at me.
> ...



I disagree, mosquitos are not good, lol! Then there are gators and crocs, snapping turtle, alligator snapping turtles, black bear, wild boar, 6 types of poisonous snakes, black widow spider, brown recluse, panthers, mosquitos and swamp-billies!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2019)

The "athletic"
Beaver introduced in 2001


 

The "classic" beaver

 Here is a photo of Benny the beaver, the Oregon State University mascot from roughly 1941 until the year 2000. In 2001he received a makeover and is  now commonly called the "athletic " or "the angry" beaver.


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 18, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> I disagree, mosquitos are not good, lol! Then there are gators and crocs, snapping turtle, alligator snapping turtles, black bear, wild boar, 6 types of poisonous snakes, black widow spider, brown recluse, panthers, mosquitos and swamp-billies!




To paraphrase the immortal words of Sergeant Zim "What do you want, to live forever??"

Besides everything on the list, with the exception of the bugs, are on the "eat" list. I've had gator gumbo and deep fried rattlesnake and would certainly try the others. 

And any swamp-billies better be bringing their _A_ game!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 18, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree, mosquitos are not good, lol! Then there are gators and crocs, snapping turtle, alligator snapping turtles, black bear, wild boar, 6 types of poisonous snakes, black widow spider, brown recluse, panthers, mosquitos and swamp-billies!
> ...


 
Ha, ha! You tell ol' Zimmy I don't want to live forever but I don't want to watch myself get eaten alive either, lol! Good and fine on the eat list, I've eaten some of those myself, I love gator on a stick but I hear tale that people are on some swamp animals "eat" list so that's what would keep me on my toes in the Florida wilds. As far as dangerous Swamp-billies go:


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 18, 2019)

I hear you!!

There was no need to worry about anything more dangerous than the alpha-male beaver taking exception to me watching them. 

The skeeters were not too much of a problem, unlike my current neighborhood where one of my neighbors has a sign in front of his house stating "Protected By Mosquitoes". There is a nature preserve by me but the skeeters keep me away once it warms up. 

Silly swamp-billie, bringing a bow to a gun fight....


----------



## shadowlands (Jun 18, 2019)

Why was my sick mind hoping for another type of beaver?


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Jun 18, 2019)

shadowlands said:


> Why was my sick mind hoping for another type of beaver?


Hmmm... Good question!


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 19, 2019)

shadowlands said:


> Why was my sick mind hoping for another type of beaver?



That type has been on the endangered species list for a while now. I think they have been wiped out by shavitoffus.


----------

